# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight Application Storage

## RobDog888

Anyone have any info on the security vulnerabilities of allowing storage?
Any way to disable enabling it?

This a shot from when you right sclick on the SL usercontrol on your page.

Thanks

----------

